# Протрузии всех отделов позвоночника



## oleg1n89 (2 Ноя 2018)

Добрый день!
Мне 29 лет. Рост 178 см, вес 78 кг.
На протяжении 7 лет занимался в спортзале (становая тяга, приседания со штангой, жим лежа - стоя и т.д.). С мая месяца этого года отказался от железа. Сейчас тренируюсь только с собственным весом (турник, отжимания, приседания). Также, стал заниматься боксом.

Примерно год назад, чихнул сильно, да так, что мне шею защемило. Не мог поворачивать влево, сняли блокаду только какими-то уколами и капельницей.
Недавно возникли боли в спине различной локализации (то под лопатку стрельнет, то в грудь, то между лопаток болит, периодически покалывание конечностей).
Неделю назад на тренировке по боксу сделал резкий уклон, после чего сильно прострелило поясницу. Боль проявилась в пояснице, слева от позвоночника. В положении стоя болело только слева, но как только сел в машину боль растеклась по всему копчику. В первый день даже спать толком не мог от боли. На следующий день поехал в больницу, где мне сделали два обезболивающих укола, после чего стало легче.

Поясница сейчас не болит, но присутствует какой-то дискомфорт слева от позвоночника. Вчера проснулся утром с болями в шее, а именно при повороте шеи влево.
Сегодня сделал МРТ всех трех отделов позвоночника. Заключения прилагаю.
Снимки выложить нет возможности, т.к. на руках имеется только диск, а там неизвестный формат файлов.

На прием к неврологу пойду только 7 ноября.
Уважаемые специалисты, по возможности дайте пожалуйста свои рекомендации относительно приложенных заключений.
Железками заниматься не собираюсь, но могу ли я продолжать тренироваться с собственным весом (турник, отжимания)? Можно ли продолжать занятия боксом?
Также, хотелось бы добавить плавание, т.к., если я правильно понял, оно положительно влияет на позвоночник.
Заранее благодарю за ответы.


----------



## La murr (2 Ноя 2018)

@oleg1n89, Олег, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
При работе с диском воспользуйтесь бесплатной программой RadiAnt DICOM Viewer 
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## oleg1n89 (2 Ноя 2018)

Программу установил, файлы удалось открыть. Но!
На диске у меня 20 папок, в каждой из которых в среднем по 15 файлов. 
Я не знаю, какие именно нужно выкладывать.

Вроде разобрался.


----------



## oleg1n89 (2 Ноя 2018)

Вот еще.
    

На всякий случай загрузил всю папку со снимками на яндекс диск. Очень удобно просматривается, если запустить программу RadiAnt DICOM Viewer и открыть папку с файлами.
https://yadi.sk/d/MfkhHqR0Asab4Q


----------

